# Me first, me first!



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

Here is a really poor pictures of my 2002 Crown Jewel Special Edition. Join the fun, post a pic of your IF.


----------



## CU155 (Mar 19, 2004)

*So far away*

My baby's six hours away right now but when I get her back I'll throw up some pics


----------



## DERF2K (Sep 18, 2004)

*Here she is...*

Big red monster...


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Heres my old IF Steel Crown Jewel.


----------

